# Super cute Pomeranian!!



## bieberfans_dog (Aug 1, 2011)

Very very very popular in Japan and China, a Japanese pomeranian named Yinusyusuke. The stylist groom for it is really a talented!! In fact, Yinusyusuke has been 8 years old, em.... quite old...


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

There's another one named Boo that does greeting cards. Super cute that it doesn't look like a real animal but a doll.


----------



## Godog (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh my god :O That is THEE cutest dog ever! Is it some sort of rare dog or can I buy one?!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Godog said:


> Oh my god :O That is THEE cutest dog ever! Is it some sort of rare dog or can I buy one?!


its a pom hence the thread title.

and its because it has a hair cut. which in turn will ruin the dogs coat for the future


----------



## Godog (Jun 2, 2011)

Well obviously.. I was just wondering if it was maybe a mix of a pom and something. I thought a Pomeranian might look like a chihuahua or something with a haircut! I wonder if other poms would look this cute with a haircut or if this one is just special


----------

